# Duyuru > Kültür >  Tatar türkçe'si ile phaistos diski

## anau

Doç. Dr. Haluk BERKMEN Türkçe’nin lehçelerinden biri olan Tatar Türkçe’si Hazar denizinin kuzey bölgelerinden Kırım yarımadasına kadar konuşulmaktadır. Tatar Türkçe’si de Türkmen Türkçe’si gibi çok eski köklere sahip olup, ün-Türkçe ile bağları bulunmaktadır. Kendisi de Tatar Türkü olan Nurihan Fattah* Tanrıların ve Firavunların Dili* başlıklı bir kitap yayınlamıştır. (Selenge Yayınları, 2004, İstanbul) Bu kitabında Tatar Türkçe’si ile Sümer dili arasında bağlar kurmakta hatta Girit adasında bulunmuş olan Phaistos (Festos) diskini dahi okuduğunu ileri sürmektedir.  3 Temmuz 1908 yılında Girit adasının Festos şehrinde bulunmuş olan bu diskin üzerindeki resim yazısı Mısır Hiyeroglif yazısını andırmaktadır. Merkezden başlayıp çevreye doğru spiral bir helezon şeklinde kazılmış olan bu işaretler bugüne kadar sırlarını korumaktadırlar. Gerek Yunanca gerekse Latince ile uğraşan dil uzmanları bu işaretleri okumakta başarılı olmamışlardır. Günümüzde bu işaretleri bilgisayara yükleyip, makine mantığı ile çözmek için girişimler sürmektedir. Nurihan Fattah ise hem işaretlerin anlamını Türkçe ile çözmekte hem de bu diskin ne zaman ve kimler tarafından okunduğunu tahmin etmektedir. Büyük olasılıkla, evlilik töreni sırasında gelin olacak olan genç kız bu diski çevire çevire okumakta ve tanrılara, tanrıçalara dua ederek bir tür sadakat yemini yapmaktadır.
Resimde Festos diskinin bir yüzünü görmekteyiz.
*
Phaistos diski* Diskin her iki yüzünde 45 farklı görünümde toplam 241 işaret bulunuyor. Bu işaretlere ayrıntılı olarak anlam vermek elbette ki bir uzmanlık konusudur. Ancak, elde belli bir dil bulunursa, ilişkileri kurmak ve tutarlı bir şekilde yazıyı anlamlandırmak mümkündür. Size resimdeki yüzün üzerinde yazılı olan sözleri N. Fattah’ın kitabından (sayfa123) kendi yorumumla aktarıyorum.
* ADAMIMA (*Atama), *TU ENİİMKE* (nineme), *ES ENEM* (asıl anama), *KARAUL EYİMKE* (Kara ulu bölgeme), *SADAKA NİMEK* (sadakat sözü), *BİNTİME* (kız kardeşime), *İM EYİMKE* (şimdiki yeni evime), *SAKAMA* (kralıma), *İREKE DE* (erime de), *EMEKENİME* (kadın akrabama), *İRKENEKİME* (erkek akrabama), *ENİİME* (yeni anneme)...
şeklinde sürüp giden bir sadakat yeminidir. Burada ilginç kök sözcükler bulunmaktadır. TU damgası UT olarak da okunabilir. Bu da /dışta, ilerde olan/ anlamını taşıdığından /yüksek anne/ yani *nine* olmaktadır. ES kök sözcüğü de /var olan, asıl olan/ anlamını taşıdığından /asıl anne/ *beni doğuran anne* demektir. NİMEK sözü ise /dimek, sözünü etmek/ yani *sadakat sözü vermek* şeklinde anlaşılmalıdır. ENEM /anam/ olduğuna göre ENİİME de *kayın valdeme* veya yeni anneme demek olmaktadır.
 Her iki yüzünü de okuduktan sonra, herkesin önünde sadakat yemini etmiş olan genç kızın evlilik töreni gerçekleşmektedir.

----------

